

What do you like in my first free ebook on Angular, Ionic Framework and Cordova? - qhoc

I&#x27;m in the process of writing my first ebook ever on Angular, Ionic Framework and Cordova. It will walk through the setup steps and micro-example for phone feature such as Camera, GPS, Accelerometer... I found it&#x27;s hard for beginners to find docs separately for each of the 3 frameworks. So this is more of an integrated place to get into the core.<p>What topic do you like me to cover?
======
itsyogesh
I understand that it won't be an introductory book for angular, but I would
like to see a small primer on angular as well. Using it with Ionic would
require a brief knowledge of angular as well.

~~~
qhoc
Yes, I will cover some of that on top of what already on ionicframework.com
website like: event system, angular-ui-router, the right way to use
controllers...

